# Off-Topic Thread.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We need to get this place going. But I'm lost on how. Maybe this will be a start. Talk about anything.

Soooo... New Orleans is under water, and part of the Superdome's roof is off. It's ok, nobody likes the Saints anyway.. Uhh, yea, lol.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Believe me ive tried to get this board going. But it never works, you can only talk about so many subjects until they get played out. When the season rolls around it will be better.

I was watching the news and wow its bad flooded EVERYWHERE, its very sad.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

With Sean May and Raymond Felton getting drafted, there should be more members here come time when the season starts.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> We need to get this place going. But I'm lost on how. Maybe this will be a start. Talk about anything.
> 
> Soooo... New Orleans is under water, and part of the Superdome's roof is off. It's ok, nobody likes the Saints anyway.. Uhh, yea, lol.


Yeah it's crazy in New Orleans right now. Flooding and looting and all. And now the gas prices are gonna go way up for the rest of us! Whooo...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gas prices are awful! AAAHHHHH!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Bernard Robinson Jr is my favorite Bobcat

just thought I would throw something random out there


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol. Why him? Just curious. 

And New Orleans... It's like fully underwater now. And to think it didn't even get the worst of the storm. Some places are nothing but shattered glass, broken wood, and scrap metal now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And I planned on going to Mardi Gras this coming year..


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I wouldnt be suprised if New Orleans isn't a city anymore, why would anyone stay here for a chance it might happen again?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> lol. Why him? Just curious.


Originally from Ann Arbor Michigan


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Gas prices are high? I can't even find a place that has any gas to buy. If New Orleans is rebuilt it will be a big mistake considering the city is below sea level and not that far from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

gas is 3.14 for regular unleaded now here


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Felton is the shiznit..


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Felton is the shiznit..


Word. 

Gas is like 2.89 for regular here I think. It'll be up to 3 even within a couple of days... Better get my gas soon!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

I haven't been out for like 3 days now that the gas prices are so high! Their killing me!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

$3.21 here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

$2.89 and raising in my neck of the woods. Are you guys participating in any of the hurricane relief efforts? I'm poor, but I'm doing what I can. I broadcast high school football games on the radio and the opener was last night. The play-by-play man (I'm the color guy) came up with an idea to donate $1 everytime Beebe High School scores a touchdown. They put up five of them last night so my wallet is slowly breaking :laugh: . There are a lot of people out there who need it a hell of a lot more than I do.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> $3.21 here.


lol why you complaining..
In canada we pay by litres..So per litre right now is about $1.05 or something so
for gallons its about $4.20..


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> for gallons its about $4.20..


geez good luck with tht


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Gone to Florida until Friday. Hopefully one of these Tropical Storms out there will hit while I'm there.


----------

